
OCFS2: Unappreciated Linux File System - linuxmag
http://www.linux-mag.com/id/7809
======
illumin8
I agree; OCFS2 is unappreciated, and it is quite a good filesystem. However,
it does have it's limitations.

We use OCFS2 for backup volumes on our fibre channel SAN storage. We've found
it performs adequately enough, although filesystem performance can slow down
when you have a lot of sequential writes going to the storage.

It does some things really well, but in the end it has a single point of
failure - the storage array or server hosting the storage becomes a bottleneck
and SPOF. It doesn't take the place of newer clustering technologies that
spread data around multiple points of failure.

------
zapman449
OCFS2, in the v1.4 branch has some extreme fragmentation problems. It seems to
be just fine if you're dealing with large files, or lots of small files that
don't change frequently. However, if you've got lots of turnover of lots of
small files, you're going to get bitten.

If that describes you, you need to be willing to track the latest kernel
releases, and able to rebuild your FS semi-frequently.

(I'm being bitten by this right now, and I need to rebuild the FS... not
something I'm happy about.)

~~~
illumin8
We ran into this as well. The main problem is that when you get fragmented too
badly you run into space allocation issues where you have tons of free space,
but the kernel returns an "out of disk space" error because it couldn't
allocate new blocks.

The only solution is to rebuild the filesystem and restore from tape. I
suppose Oracle doesn't really have any motivation to fix this because most of
their customers are using it for large database files rather than small files.

~~~
zapman449
It's also annoying to have open bugs that can't get any traction... I'm more
than willing to do almost any test (short of destroying my data) to help them
along, because an easy way to get multiple boxes with block access to a volume
is pretty awesome...

------
logic
I'll toss out the suggestion of GFS as well, if you're evaluating clustered
filesystems.

<http://sourceware.org/cluster/gfs/> <http://www.redhat.com/gfs/>

------
wmf
Since the cloud doesn't support shared storage, I predict that this will
remain unappreciated.

